# Lousiana 1920s swamp logging.



## 056 kid (Jan 6, 2010)

This is short, but it is good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEoeHMk9Xpk



& could someone tell me how to imbed the clip, make it show up not just as a hyperlink but a little tv screen. . .


----------



## slowp (Jan 6, 2010)

This? Hey, I got a couple of kayaks.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CEoeHMk9Xpk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CEoeHMk9Xpk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 6, 2010)

*Wow!*

Thanks for the great clip slowp!That takes REAL SKILL!
Lawrence


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 6, 2010)

slowp said:


> This? Hey, I got a couple of kayaks.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CEoeHMk9Xpk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CEoeHMk9Xpk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>





Yes, how did you do it?


----------



## slowp (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, for two of them, I bought in a sporting goods store, and the other from an outfitter that was done for the season. I gave them a check and took the boats home. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 6, 2010)

No, I mean how do you imbed the clips?


like being a tv screen instead of a hyperlink.


----------



## danieltree (Jan 6, 2010)

My great uncle told me a story about how he used to dive down and retrieve their axe heads when they lost them. Said he got a quarter for every head he found. Some of those stumps are still in the lakes and swamps. That new guy on axe man is retrieving the sinker cypress that didn't float.​


----------



## loadthestove (Jan 6, 2010)

Great Clip..


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 6, 2010)

Good stuff!

It's dadgum humbling at times when ya look back, and see how easy we have it now, and at the same time, how much we have lost to have it easy.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## slowp (Jan 6, 2010)

056 kid said:


> No, I mean how do you imbed the clips?
> 
> 
> like being a tv screen instead of a hyperlink.



I know, I have no real loggers to harass so I have to do it on here. Gotta stay sharp and in practice. 

Look under the description thingie on the right hand side. There's sometimes 2 things on it. One is a Url? And the one below it says embed? You copy the embed line. The you paste on the message. Except for reasons I don't know, those two lines are not always there. Then you have to click on stuff until you get them to appear. I'm not very good at it.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks shorty..


----------



## slowp (Jan 6, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Thanks shorty..



I've been called worse.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 6, 2010)

It has nothing to do with height.

Its just a term I picked up for girls (shorties) a few years back..


----------



## joesawer (Jan 7, 2010)

slowp said:


> well, for two of them, i bought in a sporting goods store, and the other from an outfitter that was done for the season. I gave them a check and took the boats home. :greenchainsaw:





lMAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burvol (Jan 7, 2010)

056 kid said:


> It has nothing to do with height.
> 
> Its just a term I picked up for girls (shorties) a few years back..



Like "Fo Show", "Mmm-hmm" and "Axe" (Ask) ?


----------



## porch monkey (Jan 7, 2010)

056 kid said:


> It has nothing to do with height.
> 
> Its just a term I picked up for girls (shorties) a few years back..


Looks to me like a sign of disrespect. Must be different where you're at. If we used that term around here to call the girls we might as well turn gay.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 7, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Like "Fo Show", "Mmm-hmm" and "Axe" (Ask) ?



No, itd be more like "shawtee" if it wher like that..


----------



## Fuzly (Jan 7, 2010)

No, a shorty is a 7 ounce bottle of beer. I know, I used to empty a lot of them.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 7, 2010)

porch monkey said:


> Looks to me like a sign of disrespect. Must be different where you're at. If we used that term around here to call the girls we might as well turn gay.



What do you call them then, Madam??


----------



## joesawer (Jan 8, 2010)

Ma'am is a good place to start and if you are feeling frisky maybe honey or sweetie...
But with Fed Employs that you, have/are/might ever, have a working relationship with, it is best to stick with Ms/Mrs.


----------



## slowp (Jan 8, 2010)

joesawer said:


> Ma'am is a good place to start and if you are feeling frisky maybe honey or sweetie...
> But with Fed Employs that you, have/are/might ever, have a working relationship with, it is best to stick with Ms/Mrs.



Oh my gosh, that is a major difference between here and the south. When we start getting called maam, it is a very depressing thing. It means you are old, over the hill etc. I really don't care much about what I am called as long as it isn't a bad thing. One old logger will say, "All right dear." It is just the way he is. A stubbie is a beer.


----------



## porch monkey (Jan 8, 2010)

056 kid said:


> What do you call them then, Madam??


I just think you could find something more respectful to call them than calling them "Shorty" but I guess things might be different here in the south. If I know a woman and we're friends I might call her any number of things to pick on her or tease her. But if we don't know a woman, down here in the south we tend to try to be respectful. All I said was that if we called them "Shorty" down here - just because that's your pet name for all females - we might as well turn gay. That might not be a consideration for you...so you call em whatever you want to call em, buttercup.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 8, 2010)

porch monkey said:


> I just think you could find something more respectful to call them than calling them "Shorty" but I guess things might be different here in the south. If I know a woman and we're friends I might call her any number of things to pick on her or tease her. But if we don't know a woman, down here in the south we tend to try to be respectful. All I said was that if we called them "Shorty" down here - just because that's your pet name for all females - we might as well turn gay. That might not be a consideration for you...so you call em whatever you want to call em, buttercup.



 Buttercup? BUTTERCUP??!!!! I think 056kid just got a new handle. Maybe the mods could help us out here.


----------



## John Ellison (Jan 8, 2010)

HaHaHa I'm giggling just a little bit.


----------



## slowp (Jan 8, 2010)

He's just a buttercup.
Poor little buttercup. 

That's all I know.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 8, 2010)

Holy cow..


----------



## Freehand (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## 371groundie (Jan 8, 2010)

they call him buttercup
dear little buttercup
though he is truly a guy
but still he's called buttercup
poor little buttercup
ask him and he'll tell you why.


good song reference slowp. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKNniBwI428


----------



## joesawer (Jan 9, 2010)

Lol!!! Hey buttercup are you still beating on that grease gun???


----------



## Humptulips (Jan 10, 2010)

*Back to the video*

A few things I don't understand about these guys falling technique.
It looks like they have the back cut in already and are working on the undercut when it goes over. Looks like they chopped a notch all the way around but when it goes it looks as if the heart has been sawed. So what kind of a wierd way of cutting timber is this or am I missing something?

And why didn't they work off springboards instead of chopping off a rocking pirou (SP?)


----------



## joesawer (Jan 11, 2010)

Humptulips said:


> A few things I don't understand about these guys falling technique.
> It looks like they have the back cut in already and are working on the undercut when it goes over. Looks like they chopped a notch all the way around but when it goes it looks as if the heart has been sawed. So what kind of a wierd way of cutting timber is this or am I missing something?
> 
> And why didn't they work off springboards instead of chopping off a rocking pirou (SP?)





I am guessing they cut it up with a cross cut saw, then untied their boat so they could escape, then finished it off with axes. Maybe they nipped the corners or whoever girdled the trees was really ambitious? Maybe they where cutting silt off the outside layer?


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 20, 2010)

porch monkey said:


> Looks to me like a sign of disrespect. Must be different where you're at. If we used that term around here to call the girls we might as well turn gay.


 .

.

. Now that is Funny :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:.
.
. Ya know theres places , towns in Alaska where the male to female ratio is is like 25 to 1 . Not as many as there was 30 years ago , but still some ...... I,m glad I found a slow one I could catch ...


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 20, 2010)

Talk about workin hard ... Guess they never heard of spring boards ...


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 20, 2010)

porch monkey said:


> I just think you could find something more respectful to call them than calling them "Shorty" but I guess things might be different here in the south. If I know a woman and we're friends I might call her any number of things to pick on her or tease her. But if we don't know a woman, down here in the south we tend to try to be respectful. All I said was that if we called them "Shorty" down here - just because that's your pet name for all females - we might as well turn gay. That might not be a consideration for you...so you call em whatever you want to call em, buttercup.


.

. Porch ; I ain,t pickin on you , but this is Funny . I know what you mean .........I,ve been known to call them ( shrimp ) before !!!!


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 20, 2010)

I dont really understand the "might as well turn gay" part/

if that where the case, wouldent you call them somthimg "guurl friend" all queer like?

I dunno, You say, "Hay shorty" or "Hay girl", and get a responce, "hay boy" or "HHIIIII!" they dont seem to mind at all.


----------



## slowp (Jan 20, 2010)

056 kid said:


> I dont really understand the "might as well turn gay" part/
> 
> if that where the case, wouldent you call them somthimg "guurl friend" all queer like?
> 
> I dunno, You say, "Hay shorty" or "Hay girl", and get a responce, "hay boy" or "HHIIIII!" they dont seem to mind at all.



That's because you are using the term Hay. Now why would they want to give you hay? Are your cattle hungry?

Next time, say Hey. 

I'm sorry. I couldn't help it. I thought about becoming, "An English Major. 

Around here, we might use kayaks. I've been tempted to take a saw along to buck out trees in the way, but I don't want to get the Barbie Saw too wet.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 20, 2010)

I,m gonna try that ..... HEY --SHORTY >>>>>. If there is a positive response it will get ya past the soap opera romance foolishness quick ....If not , oh well she prolly wasn,t worth knowin any way ......... A drain with no gain !! 
.
. I still think spring boards would have been a way to go ......But , I guess thats one reason Cajun's got the rep they do ...
. Theres lots of them in the Oil Patch.


----------



## danieltree (Jan 20, 2010)

They cut a lot of them with a spring board. I think it depended on were the swell was. On the larger stumps in the swamp you can see were they used springboards.​


----------



## joesawer (Jan 20, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> I,m gonna try that ..... HEY --SHORTY >>>>>. If there is a positive response it will get ya past the soap opera romance foolishness quick ....If not , oh well she prolly wasn,t worth knowin any way ......... A drain with no gain !!
> .
> . I still think spring boards would have been a way to go ......But , I guess thats one reason Cajun's got the rep they do ...
> . Theres lots of them in the Oil Patch.





Set your spring board down and it floats, drop your ax and it sinks into the mud. Heck you sometimes can not walk in it without miring up.
I have cut some in similar conditions and can see the advantage of the boat. at least you can lay something down without losing it. Plus I have no great love for leaches and all the other nasty creepy crawlers from bacteria to gators and everything in between.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 22, 2010)

danieltree said:


> They cut a lot of them with a spring board. I think it depended on were the swell was. On the larger stumps in the swamp you can see were they used springboards.​



I imagine those cypress stumps last a long time . Yellow cedar , the Alaska version , is actually a cypress and those stumps will last hundreds of years ....


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 22, 2010)

joesawer said:


> Set your spring board down and it floats, drop your ax and it sinks into the mud. Heck you sometimes can not walk in it without miring up.
> I have cut some in similar conditions and can see the advantage of the boat. at least you can lay something down without losing it. Plus I have no great love for leaches and all the other nasty creepy crawlers from bacteria to gators and everything in between.


.
. I think it would take alot of getting used to .... I don,t know if I could ..Gators , snakes , spiders , ect ....I think I,ll stick with potentially irritated moose , Brown and black bear . and White Sox , No See ums and skeeters .


----------



## danieltree (Jan 22, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> I imagine those cypress stumps last a long time . Yellow cedar , the Alaska version , is actually a cypress and those stumps will last hundreds of years ....


There are fewer left than when I was a kid but there are still some out there. They hollow out and a tree will grow up through the center of some and some are so big you can go inside it. The south used to have some very large timber. The whole state of Louisiana was a clear cut at one time. There were some pockets here and there that didn't get logged but for the most part it was stripped bare. I have seen photos of trees that can compare to some of the stuff that comes out of the northwest.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 22, 2010)

I knew a bushler named Slim Huckabee who was from South Carolina or somewhere back there and he talked of mahogany trees hid dad fell that were 6-8 foot on the stump and like a hundred feet to the first limb ...... There was alot of huge timber a long time ago ....Everything used to be made from wood ..... Heres a prolly stupid ? How much of Louisiana is swamp and how much is dry ground ?/


----------

